# Deep Powder Video from Mammoth Mtn



## MammothUnbound (Dec 27, 2010)

WATCH THE VIDEO:
Chris Benchetler, Kristi Leskinen, Chris Logan, Bernie Rosow, get some Mammoth Powder. on Vimeo
What do you do you do when fate drops 13+ feet of snow on your little Eastern Sierra mountain town? Take a trip into the White Room of course.


----------

